# My track is 20 years old this summer



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I shared this video clip on Planet of Speed and thought I'd post it here as well since it seems there are more people here into the detailing and scale realism parts of HO slot car racing. I filmed this screwing around with my new GoPro HD camera one night. It offers an interesting view with the wide angle lense. Many of you have seen photos of the track over the years but haven't seen a 'fly over' view to give you an idea of its size. It takes up quite a bit of space in my rec room.

This track was built in 1991 and is still active, although nothing like the old days when the club raced weekly. The track has seen thousands of laps over the years. Since I moved it to it's new location a few years ago I have begun transforming some of it from the original NASCAR stock car theme to more of an Endurance Racing type feel but there's still a lot to be done on the 'make over'. I hope to post more stuff as the progress moves along. It's one of those 'when I have time' projects which lately hasn't seen much extra time. My goal is to complete the upgrades this year as part of the 20th anniversary of the track. Also have another website in the works. 

Scott V.
Vargo Speedway

The video is available in HD if you have the bandwidth.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

cool video


----------



## Ovalhead (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations on 20 years of operation, that's a beautiful 1/64 venue Slott V. :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice little vid there SV. :thumbsup:... Unique views for sure. I wasn't aware of the real scale of your track until now. Knew it was big, but this puts it into better perspective. Please *DO* keep us updated as you move through the re-build-up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Happy 20th! Great vid. Always admired your track, Slott_V. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL Rick- its just a silly nik-name like most are...


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Retired my first track after 25 years because it was easy for me but too hard for everybody else! 

Retired my second track after 10 years because the rails had way too much downforce. I was warned but didn't listen. That track now lives in Ohio. 

My new TKO HO track is a dream to drive and the rails are perfect. Hopefully both it and I will be around for a long time.


----------

